# Yamaha rx-371 paradigm studio 100



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

I have this receiver and was wondering if it would be able to handle the studio 100 and keep in mind that I'll be using cc-690 once I find one at a decent price. Will this be ok or should i look into a denon or onkyo but one of the ones that isn't going to break me at the same time. I will mainly be using this for HT and music.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bernch5 said:


> I have this receiver and was wondering if it would be able to handle the studio 100 and keep in mind that I'll be using cc-690 once I find one at a decent price. Will this be ok or should i look into a denon or onkyo but one of the ones that isn't going to break me at the same time. I will mainly be using this for HT and music.


Hello,
What is your room size? Also, which version of Studio 100's are you using? At least with the 100 v2's that I was using, they truly did come alive when fed by strong amplification. Moreover, I would be really careful while getting acclimated to the speakers if using the 371 as the speakers could drive the Yamaha to clipping quite easily.

Considering the quality of the speakers, I would advocate getting an AVR with a stronger amplifier stage. Had the Yamaha been equipped with preamp outputs, I would have recommended adding a 2 channel amplifier. Personally, I would consider all of the usual suspects choosing one with preamp outputs and add a power amplifier down the road. If nothing else, I recommend listening to the 100's with an outboard amplifier. Emotiva and many others offer an audition period where all you would be out the line for is the return shipping. Unlike AVR's which go out of date technologically, amplifiers stay groovy for decades. I have had my amplifiers for well over a decade.
All the best,
Jack


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

Room size is 25x55 give or take I have 100 v3 and 690 v4. I do have an amp that I will be using but for my 2 subs. Can you provide me a couple of options if indeed I need and beefed avr, as far as price range I would like to stay between 500-800 if possible. Keep in mind I have not hooked any of this up yet so not really sure what kind of sound I will be getting with this current receiver and can you tell me what watt these speakers should be getting?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bernch5 said:


> Room size is 25x55 give or take I have 100 v3 and 690 v4. I do have an amp that I will be using but for my 2 subs. Can you provide me a couple of options if indeed I need and beefed avr, as far as price range I would like to stay between 500-800 if possible. Keep in mind I have not hooked any of this up yet so not really sure what kind of sound I will be getting with this current receiver and can you tell me what watt these speakers should be getting?


Hello,
Depending on whether you can repurpose and or acquire at least a 2 channel amplifier (3 would be ideal) in the near future would predicate whether or not I went with a less expensive AVR with preamp outputs. Regardless, the AVR's that even include such provisions are always pretty high off the hog.

This Marantz is a smoking deal and a very nice AVR:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...y-7.2-Home-Theater-Networking-Receiver/1.html
This Onkyo offers an amazing feature set for the money and prolly offers a smidge more power:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...O-TX-NR828-7.2-Ch-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

If it was me, I would allocate around $400 and find an AVR with at least Audyssey MultEQ and the prerequisite preamp outputs and go with either a used 2/3 channel amplifier or something from proaudioland.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Hook up what you have and see if it plays loud enough for you.
If yes then you are done.
If no keep this in mind, double the amplifier power equals 3dB more SPL and to get 3dB SPL on top of that you have to double the amplifier power again.
I didn't look up your AVR to check the power but if it is a modest 50 Watts output you have to jump to 200 Watts to get an additional 6dB SPL.
If it's 100 Watts then you have to jump to 400 Watts to get 6dB more SPL.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

chashint said:


> Hook up what you have and see if it plays loud enough for you.
> If yes then you are done.
> If no keep this in mind, double the amplifier power equals 3dB more SPL and to get 3dB SPL on top of that you have to double the amplifier power again.
> I didn't look up your AVR to check the power but if it is a modest 50 Watts output you have to jump to 200 Watts to get an additional 6dB SPL.
> If it's 100 Watts then you have to jump to 400 Watts to get 6dB more SPL.


Solid advice. It is just after having Studio 100's for around 8 years, it was truly an epiphany when I added relatively powerful power amplifiers. (Aragon 8008bb, Parasound HCA-3500)


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Depending on whether you can repurpose and or acquire at least a 2 channel amplifier (3 would be ideal) in the near future would predicate whether or not I went with a less expensive AVR with preamp outputs. Regardless, the AVR's that even include such provisions are always pretty high off the hog.
> 
> This Marantz is a smoking deal and a very nice AVR:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...y-7.2-Home-Theater-Networking-Receiver/1.html
> ...


I think these AVRs are excellent units and if your Yammy is not up to the task either of these would make an excellent choice and in the event you want to add external amps in the future they both offer that capability.


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

Okay I've come across this and wanted to see if spending this kind of money on this is a great deal and should do or just continue to look for one of the listed avr on this thread. I found a avr integra dtc 98 and amp b&k reference 200.7 for 1200. Will this be necessary for what I have and see a big difference or just staying with the marantz or onkyo will be about the same but less money.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If the units are in like new condition, that would make a very nice system.


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

Yes I'm sure it is a nice system but I need to know is this is the route to go and spend this kind of money or reach out with one of the mentioned receivers for less money and be fine for what I'm using it for.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Well the AVRs I like are approximately $1k or more unless they are refurb, used, or close out...so $1200 does not seem extraordinary to me.
Do I think the system you found for $1200 will sound better than the refurb Marantz SR7005 for $700 ??
No, I really don't think it will.
I also think a big part of being satisfied with a sound system is to get what you really want.
If you want a processor and an amplifier you will always have doubts about ant AVR you may "settle" for and this will affect your satisfaction.


----------

